# Error while starting James Bond Nightfire.



## VelvetTeen (Jul 5, 2004)

I can't get the game to work, when I start it, it goes black. And then when I minimize the game, I see an error that says " Out of memory. Failing request of [2074482768] bytes" But I know I havn't run out of memory, and my computer can handle the game. Because other games work fine, without any problems. Help?


----------



## Slam (Jul 6, 2004)

The poblem I think is going on is that you are running more than one program at the same time. In the bottom right hand corner if there are any icons down their that you dont need running then exit out of them. In the ctrl alt delete menu if anything is running exit out of it. That should fix the problem. If not get more ram. Hope i helped your problem


----------



## VelvetTeen (Jul 5, 2004)

Nope..it still says the same thing =/, thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Read and do everything in this thread, and if nothing works, post back with your full dxdiag report using the method in that link.


----------



## VelvetTeen (Jul 5, 2004)

Nope..none of that worked....here's the info.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/6/2004, 21:20:23
Machine name: ALLAN
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 1 (2600.xpsp2.030422-1633)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: AWARD_
System Model: AWRDACPI
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.1GHz
Memory: 512MB RAM
Page File: 276MB used, 1228MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0b (4.09.0000.0902)
DX Setup Parameters: /Silent
DxDiag Version: 5.03.0001.0902 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce FX 5200
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0322&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 1152 x 864 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.5672 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 3/24/2004 10:04:00, 4274560 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 3/24/2004 10:04:00, 1895648 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4062-11CF-9875-0A2000C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0322
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&SUBSYS_1B131019&REV_A0
Manufacturer ID: 65535
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5420 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 12/19/2003 08:07:50, 541548 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 81
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Modem #0 Handset Playback (emulated)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 81
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5420 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 12/19/2003 08:07:50, 541548 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: Modem #0 Line Record (emulated)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
Date and Size: 
Cap Flags: 0x20
Format Flags: 0x0

Description: Modem #0 Handset Record (emulated)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
Date and Size: 
Cap Flags: 0x20
Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Realtek AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1039, 0x7001
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 7/3/2003 17:52:58, 53120 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 10/1/2002 09:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 10/1/2002 09:00:00, 51072 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 10/1/2002 09:00:00, 23424 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/29/2002 03:46:42, 38024 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 10/1/2002 09:00:00, 23424 bytes
| 
+ Logitech USB Wheel Mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC00E
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c00e
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 13:48:00, 12160 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 10/1/2002 09:00:00, 22016 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/29/2002 03:46:42, 38024 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 10/1/2002 09:00:00, 22016 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.0000.0903)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.0000.0903)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 3 - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 11.0 GB
Total Space: 38.2 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD400BB-00DEA0

Drive: D:
Free Space: 3.4 GB
Total Space: 6.2 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: FUJITSU MPB3064ATU E

Drive: E:
Model: COMPAQ CRD-8320B
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 10/1/2002 09:00:00, 47488 bytes

Drive: F:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4081B
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 10/1/2002 09:00:00, 47488 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: VideoMate TV Capture
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1131&DEV_7130&SUBSYS_C100185B&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&58
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\vfwwdm32.dll, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 03:41:18, 49664 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\msh263.drv, 4.04.0000.3400 (English), 8/29/2002 03:41:32, 286720 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\iyuv_32.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 22:36:18, 45568 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\msyuv.dll, 5.03.0000.0900 (English), 2/17/2003 10:16:28, 16896 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsbyuv.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 22:36:34, 8192 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cap7134.sys, 2.03.0001.0006 (English), 3/16/2004 10:26:00, 353856 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\34api.dll, 2.03.0000.0001 (English), 4/8/2003 12:11:00, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\34pciurd.dll, 2.03.0000.0001 (English), 4/8/2003 12:11:00, 8192 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\34i2curd.dll, 2.03.0000.0001 (English), 4/8/2003 12:11:00, 6144 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\34dd.dll, 2.03.0000.0001 (English), 4/8/2003 12:11:00, 77824 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\34ds.dll, 2.03.0000.0001 (English), 4/8/2003 12:11:00, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\34dialog.dll, 2.03.0000.0001 (English), 4/8/2003 12:11:00, 98304 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\34dlg2.dll, 2.03.0000.0001 (English), 4/8/2003 12:11:00, 286720 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\34TvCtrl.dll, 2.03.0000.0001 (English), 4/8/2003 12:11:00, 69632 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\34com.dll, 2.03.0000.0001 (English), 4/8/2003 12:11:00, 114688 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Prop7134.dll, 2.03.0000.0001 (English), 4/8/2003 12:11:00, 110592 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\cap7134.hlp, 1/7/2004 10:32:00, 57533 bytes

Name: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0322&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\4&1AFFAA3D&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0010.5672 (English), 3/24/2004 10:04:00, 1895648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvinstnt.dll, 6.14.0010.5672 (English), 3/24/2004 10:04:00, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0010.5672 (English), 3/24/2004 10:04:00, 110659 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0015 (English), 3/24/2004 10:04:00, 32256 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvcodins.dll, 1.00.0000.0015 (English), 3/24/2004 10:04:00, 32256 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0010.5672 (English), 3/24/2004 10:04:00, 4274560 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0010.5672 (English), 3/24/2004 10:04:00, 4874240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5672 (English), 3/24/2004 10:04:00, 3309568 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0010.5672 (English), 3/24/2004 10:04:00, 46080 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0010.5672 (English), 3/24/2004 10:04:00, 36864 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvwdmcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5672 (English), 3/24/2004 10:04:00, 1617920 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5672 (English), 3/24/2004 10:04:00, 241664 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 3/24/2004 10:04:00, 87403 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 3/24/2004 10:04:00, 49796 bytes

Name: Realtek AC'97 Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&SUBSYS_1B131019&REV_A0\3&61AAA01&0&17
Driver: n/a

Name: SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7002&SUBSYS_1B131019&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&1B
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.1243 (English), 7/3/2003 17:50:46, 25216 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.1243 (English), 7/3/2003 17:49:30, 138752 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.1243 (English), 7/3/2003 17:52:58, 53120 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.1243 (English), 7/3/2003 17:50:12, 5632 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 18:36:34, 67072 bytes

Name: SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7001&SUBSYS_1B131019&REV_0F\3&61AAA01&0&1A
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.1243 (English), 7/3/2003 17:51:16, 16000 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.1243 (English), 7/3/2003 17:49:30, 138752 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.1243 (English), 7/3/2003 17:52:58, 53120 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 18:36:34, 67072 bytes

Name: SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7001&SUBSYS_1B131019&REV_0F\3&61AAA01&0&19
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.1243 (English), 7/3/2003 17:51:16, 16000 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.1243 (English), 7/3/2003 17:49:30, 138752 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.1243 (English), 7/3/2003 17:52:58, 53120 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 18:36:34, 67072 bytes

Name: SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7001&SUBSYS_1B131019&REV_0F\3&61AAA01&0&18
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.1243 (English), 7/3/2003 17:51:16, 16000 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.1243 (English), 7/3/2003 17:49:30, 138752 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.1243 (English), 7/3/2003 17:52:58, 53120 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 18:36:34, 67072 bytes

Name: SiS 5513 IDE UDMA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_5513&SUBSYS_1B131019&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&15
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\siside.sys, 5.01.1039.0240 (English), 3/25/2003 05:50:46, 4096 bytes

Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0964&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_36\3&61AAA01&0&10
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 10/1/2002 09:00:00, 35840 bytes

Name: SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1B131019&REV_91\3&61AAA01&0&20
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\sisnic.sys, 1.16.0000.0008 (English), 7/11/2003 14:28:56, 32768 bytes

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0741&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0003&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\SISAGPX.SYS, 7.02.0000.1170 (English), 7/17/2003 21:58:20, 36992 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 257536 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 24064 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 1156608 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1613312 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 797184 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.0000.0903 English Final Retail 4/14/2004 14:56:46 219648 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 22016 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.0000.0903 English Final Retail 4/12/2004 23:11:26 76800 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 28160 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 16896 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 377856 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 203264 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 80896 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 112128 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 19968 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.0000.0901 English Final Retail 3/24/2003 09:00:02 32768 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.0000.0901 English Final Retail 3/24/2003 09:00:02 68096 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 151552 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 168960 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 65536 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 31744 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/28/2002 21:32:44 9856 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 336384 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 1294336 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 18432 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 186880 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 68096 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 97280 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 27136 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 58368 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 171520 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 33280 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 98816 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 100864 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 76800 bytes
system.dll: 1.01.4322.0573 English Final Retail 5/15/2004 20:43:09 1216512 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 602624 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1189888 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1675264 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.00.8665.0000 English Beta Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 995383 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 21504 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 64512 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 53248 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1125 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 498205 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 34304 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 136192 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 13312 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 18944 bytes
qasf.dll: 9.00.0000.2980 English Final Retail 12/11/2002 17:34:40 241664 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 177152 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 268800 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 355840 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 524800 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 733184 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1246208 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3928 English Final Retail 10/1/2002 09:00:00 251904 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 11/14/2002 12:58:00 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 11/14/2002 12:58:00 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 11/14/2002 12:58:02 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 11/14/2002 12:58:02 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 11/14/2002 12:58:02 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 11/14/2002 12:58:04 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 11/14/2002 12:58:04 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 11/14/2002 12:58:06 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 194560 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 130304 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 117248 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 45696 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 5248 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 4608 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 7424 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 4096 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 5504 bytes
bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 16896 bytes
bdasup.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 11392 bytes
msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 52224 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 354816 bytes
psisrndr.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 30208 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 14848 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 57856 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 10112 bytes
mpe.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 15104 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 14976 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 1230336 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 10880 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 83968 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 16384 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:30 27648 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 16896 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 6/4/2003 10:30:32 274432 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 6/4/2003 09:18:28 39424 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:32 226304 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:41:18 49664 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:32 18688 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:32 47104 bytes
msdv.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:21:50 52096 bytes


----------



## VelvetTeen (Jul 5, 2004)

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.0000.0900
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.0000.0900
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
SonyCDSrcWriter,0x00200000,1,0,SonyCDSrcWriter.ax,3.00.0003.3110
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Compro Logo,0x00200000,0,1,CproLogo.ax,1.01.0000.0001
OpenMG Async. File Source,0x00400000,0,1,OmgAfs.ax,3.00.0003.3110
CyberLink DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,3,CLNAVX.ax,5.00.0000.0905
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Sony Audio CD Source Filter,0x00600000,0,1,cdsrc.ax,3.00.0003.3110
Nero Digital Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeAudio.ax,1.00.0003.0089
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
Audio Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmprevu.dll,9.00.0000.2980
Compro MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,CproAEnc.ax,4.00.0000.2005
SAL Output Converter,0x00200000,1,0,saloconv.ax,3.00.0003.3110
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.0001.0900
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.04.2600.1142
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Compro Scale Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CproScale.ax,1.01.0008.0002
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Philips VBI Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,PhilipsVBI.ax,1.04.0000.0000
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.0001.0900
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,5.00.0000.0901
Compro Audio Trans Filter,0x00200000,0,0,CpAudTr.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Compro MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,CpMpgMux.ax,4.00.0000.2207
Compro Transform Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CproTrans.ax,1.00.0001.0006
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Render Dib New,0x00200000,1,1,ezrgb24.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeQTVDec.ax,1.00.0000.0002
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.3030
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.0905
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Compro Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,CproVSD.ax,3.05.0000.1920
Compro MPEG2 Splitter,0x00000000,1,2,CproSplitter.ax,1.00.0004.0001
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Disk Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmedque.dll,9.00.0000.2980
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,2.00.0002.0005
Color Converter,0x00200000,1,1,declrds.ax,9.00.0000.2980
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.04.2600.1142
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.0000.0900
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
OpenMG Audio Decrypt Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,omgdec.ax,3.00.0003.3110
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
OpenMG OmgSource Filter,0x00600000,0,1,omgsrc.ax,3.00.0003.3110
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Compro Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,ComproDump.ax,4.00.0000.2005
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Compro Audio Decoder,0x00601000,1,1,CProAUD.ax,3.05.0000.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0902
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00601000,1,1,CLAUD.ax,5.00.0000.0924
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,5.00.0000.0912
GraphicEq,0x00200000,1,1,GraphicEq.ax,1.00.0000.7120
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuTS.ax,1.00.0000.0704
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0902
SonyMSAConverter,0x00200000,1,0,SonyMSAConverter3.ax,3.00.0003.3110
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Sony IpScope2,0x00200000,1,1,IpScope2.ax,2.02.0000.8090
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.0001.0900
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmesrcwp.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,2.00.0000.0023
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Compro MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,CproVEnc.ax,4.00.0000.2113
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.0001.0900
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.0001.0900
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,,5.10.0002.0051
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.04.2600.1142
DazzleWMDump,0x00200000,2,0,DzlWMDumpFilter.ax,4.00.0000.0011
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0902
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.2980
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,1.00.0000.0006
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeQTADec.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Video Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmprevu.dll,9.00.0000.2980
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,2.00.0000.0023
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,2.00.0002.0005
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Compro Source Filter (TS),0x00400000,0,1,CproRead.ax,1.01.0001.0003
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Compro Dump Filter (TS),0x00200000,1,0,CproDump.ax,1.01.0000.0008
WMplug,0x009001f4,1,1,wtwmplug.ax,
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.00.3312.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
Compro SnapShot,0x00200000,1,1,CproSnapShot.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
SAL Input Converter,0x00200000,0,1,saliconv.ax,3.00.0003.3110
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x0009c400,1,1,,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00030d40,1,1,,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft Windows Media Video 9,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
ATRAC3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Modem #0 Handset Record,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Modem #0 Line Record,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00000000,0,0,,
VideoMate TV Capture,0x00200000,2,3,,5.03.0000.0900

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900

Video Capture Sources:
VideoMate TV Capture,0x00200000,2,3,,5.03.0000.0900

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.0001.0900

WDM Streaming TV Tuner Devices:
VideoMate TV Tuner,0x00200000,0,2,,5.03.0001.0902

WDM Streaming Crossbar Devices:
VideoMate TV Crossbar,0x00200000,7,2,,5.03.0001.0902

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.04.2600.1142
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.04.2600.1142
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.04.2600.1142

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900

Audio Renderers:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
CyberLink Audio Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,5.00.0000.0807
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DirectSound: Modem #0 Handset Playback (emulated),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DirectSound: Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DirectSound: Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Modem #0 Handset Playback,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Modem #0 Line Playback,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.0000.0900

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900


----------



## VelvetTeen (Jul 5, 2004)

Holy crap...that's alot.


----------

